# Ctrl + V



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Use Ctrl +V to Paste whatever you have copied, and post it. No matter it is :um


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-70450


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

1/8


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

tsat


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ctrl + V*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.tbitw.com/


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

------------
I can't remember why I have that copied :lol


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

the painful feeling arising from the consciousness of something dishonorable, improper, ridiculous, etc., done by oneself or another:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *vBulletin*  
_The following errors occurred with your submission:_


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I will tell you why; so shall my anticipation
prevent your discovery, and your secrecy to the king
and queen moult no feather. I have of late--but
wherefore I know not--lost all my mirth, forgone all
custom of exercises; and indeed it goes so heavily
with my disposition that this goodly frame, the
earth, seems to me a sterile promontory, this most
excellent canopy, the air, look you, this brave
o'erhanging firmament, this majestical roof fretted
with golden fire, why, it appears no other thing to
me than a foul and pestilent congregation of vapours.
What piece of work is a man! how noble in reason!
how infinite in faculty! in form and moving how
express and admirable! in action how like an angel!
in apprehension how like a god! the beauty of the
world! the paragon of animals! And yet, to me,
what is this quintessence of dust? man delights not
me: no, nor woman neither, though by your smiling
you seem to say so.

I don't remember copying that.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*The best books are easy to read,
but the most interesting people
are hard to read.* ​


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

filipino


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

EDIT: Also, in case it wasn't clear, I equate omnipotence with ultimate responsibility, and therefore assess all things as having been planned by God (under the M series anyway).


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

chupacabra


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Hit ya, back split ya, **** fist fights and lame scuffles
> Pillow case to your face, make the shell muffle
> Shoot your daughter in the calf muscle
> 
> :um


Lol classic.


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

Great Buyer, Fast Payment









hmmm. looks like hubbie was the last one to copy something and was working from home.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

_because of the approach and methods used to collect data on behaviour and mental processes_

hmmm...must be from my daughter's assignment


----------



## p_fud (Feb 17, 2009)

heath ledger oscar


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

However, despite her eye-watering record, Miss Davidson, born in Brazil, claims she doesn't like being pierced, and suffers for her art.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Pvr-tv 7134se rt


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Because of the way you think crazy stuff always happens to you, is why.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

http://www.thekingshighway.ca/PHOTOS/hwy401-20_lg.jpg


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

3108943398


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Acetyl-CoA + 3 NAD+ + Q + GDP + Pi + 2 H2O → CoA-SH + 3 NADH + 3 H+ + QH2 + GTP + 2 CO2

:um


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

(it is late on Tuesday night, I know)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Maria Stader


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Kytäjä Golf


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

07*43 25007*

I think it's ma lil bro's gf's no. or some**** he wuz just on like 2 minutes ago .


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

there was this little part of my* heart* saying
_"hold on, it's not over yet..."_ x|3​*
*​


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Digital Video Essentials


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.fafsa.ed.gov/FOTWWebApp/complete013.jsp


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

i'm nothing to do with what you think


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

http://www.goldenkey.org/GKIHS/Memb...wardListing/CanadianCommunityServiceAward.htm


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/rumors/...t=Ak_0F_bvA1rH3CPr0WXnehb.uLYF?urn=nfl,144837


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

evolution X

----------------------------

hehe... mitsu evo


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

njodis (1:11:17 AM): lol
--------'s offline IM storage is full.
njodis (1:12:01 AM): it has a mind of its ownnnn =O
--------'s offline IM storage is full.
njodis (1:16:24 AM): stupid thing... grr
--------'s offline IM storage is full.


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.redheadartist.com/images/Heart Person.jpg


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*Track:*​Fantasia Para Un Gentilhombre (2)
*Composer:*​Joaquin Rodrigo

*Soloist:*​Jose Maria Gallardo Del Rey

*Conductor:*​Rafael Fruhbeck De Burgos

*Orchestra/Ensemble:*​Spanish National Orchestra

*Record Label:*​Classic Fm

*Catalogue Number:*​75605570342


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Thundersteel


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Facilis


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ronald Frankau & Monte Crick - Everyone's got sex-appeal for someone


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

You cannot say they arent up front about it. But its really gross if you ask me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

sss..f.ss

rare?! meet ,eat?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dropkick your mother,
Skull**** your brother,
Pillow case to your face,
Hold it til you smother.


That was my attempt at poetry in high school hmm no wonder i flunked .

jk i did good..... kinda.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Downloads and uploads are OFFLINE.


Can't remember where that's from.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

When I hit it, my entire English paper came up. Sorry guys, I just handed it in to one of those websites that checks for plagiarism, I'm pretty sure I'd get flagged bad if I posted it on the internet! Lol.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

http://forums.justcommodores.com.au/holden-commodore-how-tos/59610-changing-water-pump-vn-vp-vr.html


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Carlos Giffoni


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

•	School Service Award (2006)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry. I have nothing on my clipboard.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

P(X≥8 )= P((X-6)/1.73≥ (8-6)/1.73)=(Z≥1.15)

Oh stats.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

hMeV


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a quickie to tell ya the forum is down debug mode, if ya didnt already know. 

Not this forum! obviously!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

No escaping pain
You belong to me
Clinging on to life
By the skin o my teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

BBC_WalkingWithDinosaurs


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.empiretheatres.com/theatre/showtimes/94/20090328


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello, Welcome :wel to the SAS :sas forum !


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Doing it once threw my back out for about 10 days. I played a yoga instructor who has an enormous [endowment] and can't stop [pleasuring himself orally]. So in the opening scene where they ask, "Tell us what you don't like about yourself," I got down on the floor and struck this pose.... But it hurt like hell.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

698


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

97°F
Current: Cloudy
Wind: SW at 4 mph
Humidity: 11%


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Some individuals noticed that their mood and/or energy levels shift drastically from time to time ______ . These individuals notice that, at times, they are moody and/or energy level is very low , and at other times, and very high______. During their " low" phases, these individuals often feel a lack of energy, a need to stay in bed or get extra sleep, and little or no motivation to do things they need to do______ . They often put on weight during these periods______ . During their low phases, these individuals often feel "blue," sad all the time, or depressed______ . Sometimes, during the low phases, they feel helpless or even suicidal _____ . Their ability to function at work or socially is impaired ______ . Typically, the low phases last for a few weeks, but sometimes they last only a few days ______ . Individuals with this type of pattern may experience a period of "normal" mood in between mood swings, during which their mood and energy level feels "right" and their ability to function is not disturbed ______ . They may then noticed they marked shift or "switch" in the way they feel ______ . Their energy increases above what is normal for them, and they often get many things done they would not ordinarily be able to do ______ . Sometimes during those "high" periods, these individuals feel as if they had too much energy or feel "hyper" ______ . Some individuals, during these high periods, may feel irritable, "on edge," or aggressive ______. Some individuals, during the high periods, take on too many activities at once ______. During the high periods, some individuals may spend money in ways that cause them trouble______ . They may be more talkative, outgoing or sexual during these periods ______ . Sometimes, their behavior during the high periods seems strange or annoying to others ______ . Sometimes, these individuals get into difficulty with co-workers or police during these high periods ______ . Sometimes, they increase their alcohol or nonprescription drug use during the high periods ______ .


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Lower your Eyelids to Die with the Sun


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

I pressed control V and nothing was there... weird...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

veryshyperson said:


> I pressed control V and nothing was there... weird...


:ditto


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Shivering:Ghosts_of_the_Hill_of_Suicides


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kapanga


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

recently pasted in current temperature thread:

61°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: S at 2 mph
Humidity: 63%


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Sierra83 said:


>


You can use a condom & water in an emergency to start a fire.

Put sum water in the condom tie then squeeze that part so it's bowed out like a balloon full of water. 
Then you can use it like a magnifying glass & focus the sun like some kids use to burn ants.

So for you straight guys. Next time you are out in the woods with your straight guy friends & no one has a light or matches. 
Just whip out your condom & tell 'em not to worry you brought this along to heat things up.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Mediatheque (National Film Board)


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ove&ndsp=20&hl=en&safe=off&sa=N&start=20&um=1

haha it was a link showing my friend something about daisy of love.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

天
wtf?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

[/b]


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok, this is the dawning of the book of bitter aspects
Where the jackals sit and watch the pedigods last flesh
Poison functions accompanied by six armorclad
Black horse and buggy mechanism
Tugged a portion of my severed vision
The gathering of loose ends in a bucket
Wit a shoestring budget
Every man's got a field to plow (I know that now)
But it's like, man I really can't afford the oxen
Fee fie et cetera
I smell the warm blood of the bill collector knockin
I get awkwardly sturdy with a frigid liquid backbone
I get swept in the pressure cooker tryin to paddle back home
I get sprung with a vibe and alliance of clean intention
By eclipsing doom midigons hatched to bash these picket fences
Now I'll attend the wedding of the open sword festering
Now when the groom presents the ring
The bride commence to blistering
This textbook magnificently crude
Prototype king beserker modulate
Serve the vertical thirst, burst horizontal
Treasure, loose cannons span the starbit power
The clippership dipped in truth famine pressure
Cabin fever meter pegging ludicrous
Beautiful cartoon trooper
swallow brutal futility with a teaspoon full of sugar
I rock ready aim fire, while y'all rock ready fire aim
Then blame the stationary target when the prey escapes the frame
Merit badge marksman, a poacher, it's all the same
So I lay across the woods perpendicular to the grain


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Where No One Has Gone Before


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ posted in the smiley thread


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

http://jbhifionline.com.au


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

78553e


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Futurama: Into the Wild Green Yonder


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

420chan


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

5575 North Service Road


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Steve Albini


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AFI "silver and cold"


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Min
5°c max
17°c


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

http://www.newmazdainfo.com/images/Smile3Review.jpg


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nausicaa Of The Valley Of The Wind


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I suppose it’s like a kid growing up
to see the parts of your own country
like a jigsaw that suddenly comes together
and turns into a complete picture
you’ve touched nearly all the parts
you’ve become a certain kind of adult
and the ordinary places become endearments
that slip into your mind and grow there
and you change into what you already are
in a country you can wear like an old overcoat


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

NT


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

max4225 said:


> Now it isn't that I don't like you, Susan, because, after all, in moments of quiet, I'm strangely drawn toward you, but - well, there haven't been any quiet moments.


:haha


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ouse-and-do-what-59836/index2.html#post978594


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

http://www.searchnerd.com/google/google-talk-wireless


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

NFL Blitz 99


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

mjbp


----------

